# smoking, 24 weeks pregnant?!



## ellaenchanted

*before i start, i'd really like to ask you to be understanding. i already feel horribly and am looking for support and not to be attacked. i know how people can be about smoking but believe me, i beat myself up about it everyday.*
before finding out i was pregnant i smoked about a pack a day and about 5 grams of marijuana a day. since then i have quit smoking marijuana completely and am proud to say i havent had a puff in over 3 months. I am deeply embarassed and ashamed to say i do still smoke a few ciggarettes a day. every hour or two i have 3 puffs of my OH's ciggarette, and all together it probably adds up to 5 or less smokes a day. i'm doing so much better for my baby but i really just wanna *QUIT*. i find cutting back is so hard and really just want to quit cold turkey but i'm scared it will harm my baby. i've heard horror stories about stress and m/c's after quitting cold turkey. do you think with the ammount that i smoke it would harm my baby or cause her withdraw to just QUIT? I also dont just wanna keep cutting back because i feel it makes it harder and i also feel like i unknowingly (but i catch myself) taking larger/deeper puffs. 
what do you guys think? i'm terrified of hurting my baby i just want my baby to be as healthy as can be.


----------



## rainbows_x

Everybody and every baby is different, some people smoke and their baby is fine, others are not. I smoked throughout my pregnancy and my little one is fine, but this isn't the case for everyone. Well done for cutting back and a huge well done on not smoking marijuana, just keep cutting down as much as you can.


----------



## mommie2be

A lot of doctors will tell you to slow down as much as you possibly can. Because quitting cold turkey could cause a lot of stress on your body and your baby.


----------



## Quiche94

ahhh hun, im not going to attack you and im sure the other girls wont either. You really do need to quit though, its good that you cut back though. Have you spoke to your doctor or midwife? Of you live in the UK, the NHS give free help on quiting smoking. Its worth giving it a try, and i think that your doctor could prescribe nigotine patches (i think they are safe in pregnancy if adviced by your doctor) Im sure you already feel bad enough so im not going to lecture you on what could happen to your baby if you carry on smoking. There was a big documentry on women smoking in pregnancy it was really quite scary xx


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Cutting the drug is one big stepping stone, highly praiseworthy.
It's safer to carry on smoking than quit cold turkey. Shock to the body.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

:hugs: you've cut back a lot and quoting marijuana is awesome! A lot of people just keep on smoking as much as they had the whole way through :nope: my advice is trying to keep it where you are and possibly going from a few puffs (3-4???) to 2-3 and trying to catch yourself taking big puffs :thumbup: most docs say quiting cold turkey especially this far in is even harder. Just know the risks- read up on low birth wright etc then see if it can help you keep cutting it further and further back. If not try not to best yourself up because you're trying and have already came so far :hugs:


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

youve done amazingly well.... especially with the marijuana.... like skye has said i would try and take the puffs on your OH's fag down to maybe just 1 or 2, and go from there, but honestly you have done so well.. gradually geting off the fags is defiantely less stress for baby... :hugs: xxx


----------



## emyandpotato

SmartieMeUp said:


> Cutting the drug is one big stepping stone, highly praiseworthy.
> It's safer to carry on smoking than quit cold turkey. Shock to the body.

Not necessarily. The lack of oxygen to the baby when she smokes causes the baby as much if not more distress than would be passed on from the stress of her quitting. If she quits and is stressed the baby will be fine as long as it feels loved still, especially at 24 weeks. If she continues to smoke she could miscarry at any time, not to mention the health effects on the baby if it survives.


----------



## LovingMommy10

Keep up the good work hun :hugs:


----------



## dreabae

You are fine sweetie. Its better for you and your childs health to quit. I know its hard I went from smoking almost a pack and a half a day but quit cold turkey. I still get the urge and everything but its alot better if I dont. I would talk to your Ob and your regular doctor about how maybe they can help.


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

Usually the dr.s will give you amazing patches to help you quit!!!! 
I'd bring it up with them or ask the hospital or something they're usually more than happy :] Everyone I've talked to that has tried them highly recommends them vs. other ones as they had MUCH better results/effects.. etc. 

I was a smoker too... I got "lucky" though and had a nauseaus first trimester... I became VIOLENTLY sick after the thought of cigarettes so I was able to quit...

But otherwise it would have probably been one of the hardest things in the world... 

You can do it hun!!!! Just takes patience!!!!


----------

